# JBL E901 flow rate



## Tom_Austin (5 Oct 2017)

Tested filter flow rate without media and short hoses, flow rate was around 327 lph.

Does that sound right, 36% of the quoted 900lph, was expecting at least 50%.

Cheers


----------



## ian_m (6 Oct 2017)

Sounds a bit low. This is from the JBL user manual. Some filters/pumps need a minimum water height to work, ie basically they work best under the tank rather that along side.


----------



## Keith GH (6 Oct 2017)

*External filter flow rate – on the scent of the secret*
external filters of a comparison of the previous series and the “greenline” series revealed amazing findings: For example, filters require a warm-up period, comparable to that of car engines, after which their output increases slightly.

After this second phase, there is a decrease in output due to debris collecting in the filter. Strangely enough, though, the original output was NOT restored after the filter was cleaned! It wasn’t until the hoses were cleaned with a flexible hose brush JBL Cleany that the original output was restored , with the output even increasing compared to the beginning of the test. You can find the detailed results and facts of this test at: JBL CristalProfi e901 greenline (under further information).





© 14.08.2012 JBL GmbH & Co. KG
Your opinion is important to us 
specialist dealers near you 
Sustainability at JBL 

This might help you if still no improvement either take it back or contact them if you can.

Keith


----------



## Tom_Austin (6 Oct 2017)

I was testing in a raised bucket, maybe I didn't have the water level high enough. Will try again.

Cheers Ian.


----------



## Tom_Austin (6 Oct 2017)

Ch


Keith GH said:


> *External filter flow rate – on the scent of the secret*
> external filters of a comparison of the previous series and the “greenline” series revealed amazing findings: For example, filters require a warm-up period, comparable to that of car engines, after which their output increases slightly.
> 
> After this second phase, there is a decrease in output due to debris collecting in the filter. Strangely enough, though, the original output was NOT restored after the filter was cleaned! It wasn’t until the hoses were cleaned with a flexible hose brush JBL Cleany that the original output was restored , with the output even increasing compared to the beginning of the test. You can find the detailed results and facts of this test at: JBL CristalProfi e901 greenline (under further information).
> ...



Cheers Keith


----------



## parotet (7 Oct 2017)

I use this one for my 60 liters tank (medium to high light + CO2) and it is perfect. All my plants are gently moving. I would not use it for larger tanks unless it is a low light no CO2 one. Great piece of equipment, silent and perfectly built.

Jordi


----------

